# Scary video?



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I came across this from watching DextersMom video link. My first gut reaction was "Oh, that's so sweet - Vizslas are really special". But then I thought that the parents there must be crazy - you should never let a baby treat any dog like that. But I don't have any experience with dogs-and-babies, so what do you think?

Bob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uMVKeIndtU


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh, I've seen this video before and I cringe when I see those cute chubby baby fingers prodding around that beautiful dog's eyes. Babies at that age have razor sharp nails and I know from personal experience that they can do great damage, even accidentally. That is one patient lovely dog, but the parents should not be pushing the dog's limits, not with something as precious as a sweet little baby!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's just asking for something to go wrong, and when it does the baby, and dog pay the price.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

The dog tried to pull its face away a few times. The dog also pulled its paw away when the child grabbed it. The dog got up and walked away. The child had his mouth on the dog's eyes and was pulling the dog's ears. I thought the dog was pretty tolerant.
However......... Why would you encourage that? Will this child think now that it can be done with every dog that is met?
I mean I play with Dharma's ears and I give her kisses and vice versa. I honestly have a face to face relationship with her. I would never let anyone else do it though.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice dog, but unwise in the extreme.

Bill


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

I could not even finish watching.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MCD said:


> ... Will this child think now that it can be done with every dog that is met? ...


That's a really good point. The parents will probably not realize that until it's too late.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Ah, the iMe generation. Call me old fashioned, but the thought of allowing....and to say nothing of videoing... my precious darling disturbing my dog never occurred to me. But then again, so much that passes for acceptable these days never occurred to me either. And I..and those that share space and time with me (of any species) am grateful for that.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

A reprimand on their YouTube should be done with a warning. We don't want any injuries to our Vizslas.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

That video makes me cringe. Just because the dog tolerates this interaction, does not mean the dog enjoys it, or will always tolerate it. If that dog was feeling ill, had an injury, etc this video could have ended much differently. A very senseless and irresponsible risk to be taken, no matter the dog breed.


----------

